# Follicle size question



## PCOSMomToTwo

I had an ultrasound yesterday ... follicles are:
12.48
14.34
14.45
17.93

My doctor wants me to trigger tonight (2am wednesday morning actually). Will my follicles be large enough to drop. I can see MAYBE the 17.93 one growing enough to drop but what about those other 3?? I had always heard they need to be at least 20-22mm to drop and I don't think 2 days is enough time for them to grow 6-8mm. I think my doc may be jumping the gun a smidge. I have never gone for an IUI on CD13. Let me know your thoughts ... I sure hope I am not wasting my time & money for a bad mistake. Thanks!!:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I asked my RE the exact same question - I had 3 follies (at 17, 12 and 11) 36 hours before my trigger. He said with follistim anything over 17 will pop, and that they'll continue to grow even after the trigger, right up until they pop. (Clomid produces larger follies, so that may be why we've all seen the different follie sizes I've seen on here.) I would bet that your 14mm follies will be good to go and you'll have three good ones!

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

HappyAuntie said:


> I asked my RE the exact same question - I had 3 follies (at 17, 12 and 11) 36 hours before my trigger. He said with follistim anything over 17 will pop, and that they'll continue to grow even after the trigger, right up until they pop. (Clomid produces larger follies, so that may be why we've all seen the different follie sizes I've seen on here.) I would bet that your 14mm follies will be good to go and you'll have three good ones!
> 
> Good luck! :dust:

Thank you ... I need to hear this stuff from other peeps :) I always get so discouraged. I have read everywhere that the best odds of getting prego is to have at least 3 follies!!! So I really want those to grow to drop! Thank you thank you!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tititimes2

HA - Hey! Can't believe I found you over here.

PCOSMomToOne - :hi:

I'm trying to figure out what my FS is going to do with me since I'm doing Clomid with timed intercouse and not IUI. I had 4 follies - 16.5, 17, 17.5, 17.5 on Monday. What is the maturity rate per day? Do either of you know? My FS doesn't like to trigger until 20 mm. Wondering how big the follies can get in 2 days. Also, I spoke to the head nurse coordinator Monday no my doc since she was apparently very sick and out of the office. Should see her tomorrow though. I'm starting to get so anxious. Hoping for more good news tomorrow.

Good luck girls! :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hey Titi! :hi: 

I was told they grow 1-2mm/day. But mine didn't grow that much between ultrasounds - my lead follie only grew about 0.5mm in 24 hrs, and the little ones hardly grew at all. (So after that, my dr upped my dose of follistim and postponed my IUI by a day. I reeeealllly hope they grew more before we triggered... we didn't do another ultrasound after that, though, so I don't know what their final size ended up being....)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wishing everyone good luck this week!!! 

I am so nervous about the IUI tomorrow. Last night at 2am I gave myself the trigger shot. I got myself so worked up that after I gave myself the shot, I literally passed out after it. My husband was in bed and said "what took you so long". My response "Dude, I passed out after I gave myself the shot, then when I came to I felt like vomiting". Whoa, my nerves are really on high right now. 

Well girls good luck to you all!!!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

PCOSMom- good luck in the IUI and keep breathing!

HA- so you are in the TWW? That's great. When does your FS do blood tests?

AFM- still BD- my follies grew again 21.5, 19.5, 19.5 & 19 - so that is good. I have 4 smaller ones (@ 11) but my FS says they won't pop. Do waiting until Fridsy uo Dee if ovulate on my own. If not, my FS will likely give me a trigger shot. Hoping for good news for us all!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Titi, those follies look GREAT! :thumbup: So are you two BD like crazy now or what? 

And PCOSMom, I'm glad you're ok, and that's hilarious! :rofl: (But it's only funny because you're ok, though - if you'd given yourself a concussion, that wouldn't be funny at all!) I definitely had a harder time with the ovidrel (trigger) shot than I did with the follistim. I think it was because the follistim pen didn't really look like a shot, so my brain was ok with it... I definitely got worked up over the ovidrel syringe. (Not to the point of passing out, though!) Good luck tomorrow!! 

Yep, I'm in the TWW! And idk when my FS does betas, because I've elected not to do them. I'm already on progesterone support because of my mc's, so I don't have to go in for a progesterone check later this week. And when I asked, they said if I'm ok waiting two weeks to POAS then there's no need for a beta if I don't want to do one. All along I've been really disciplined about not testing early - I wait for 14dpo and only do one test.... I just figure POAS is a lot cheaper than a blood test, and if I can handle the wait, then so be it. Of course, I retain the right to change my mind if I want to and go in screaming for a beta! :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

HappyAuntie said:


> Titi, those follies look GREAT! :thumbup: So are you two BD like crazy now or what?
> 
> And PCOSMom, I'm glad you're ok, and that's hilarious! :rofl: (But it's only funny because you're ok, though - if you'd given yourself a concussion, that wouldn't be funny at all!) I definitely had a harder time with the ovidrel (trigger) shot than I did with the follistim. I think it was because the follistim pen didn't really look like a shot, so my brain was ok with it... I definitely got worked up over the ovidrel syringe. (Not to the point of passing out, though!) Good luck tomorrow!!
> 
> Yep, I'm in the TWW! And idk when my FS does betas, because I've elected not to do them. I'm already on progesterone support because of my mc's, so I don't have to go in for a progesterone check later this week. And when I asked, they said if I'm ok waiting two weeks to POAS then there's no need for a beta if I don't want to do one. All along I've been really disciplined about not testing early - I wait for 14dpo and only do one test.... I just figure POAS is a lot cheaper than a blood test, and if I can handle the wait, then so be it. Of course, I retain the right to change my mind if I want to and go in screaming for a beta! :haha:

I found it very humorous today ... last night I felt like a wussy. AND yes, it is totally because it looks like a real shot. Not to mention, it took me a lot longer to get all the medication out of it cuz I wasn't sure how fast I should be injecting. All that added to a woozy chick passed out on the carpet at 2am in the morning LOL. 

I have a question for you. In my nervous-ness I didn't read the instructions before I injected. I noticed there was air in the syringe WELL after I injected it. I heard it at the end. Was I suppose to take the air out of the syringe first?? Grrrr :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: I know the follistim pen in the beginning I did. I hate doing things in the middle of the night because my brain isn't awake. 

Well, I will fill you in on tomorrow's details!
Take care all!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I did (remove the air), but the nurse at my injection lesson said I didn't have to if I didn't want to - she said it's a small enough amount of air that it didn't really matter. 

Good luck tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Tititimes2

HappyAuntie said:


> Titi, those follies look GREAT! :thumbup: So are you two BD like crazy now or what?
> 
> I retain the right to change my mind if I want to and go in screaming for a beta! :haha:

Yup, :sex::sex::sex: like crazy people! :haha: 

And that's right - you retain that right for the beta!!!!!! F'xd!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hi, I just wanted to let you know my story for some hope! On my fourth IUI cycle I had lots of follies on my CD10 scan with a couple at 14, a couple at 15 and one at 16. I was told to trigger the next day and IUI was the day after that. I am now pregnant with twins so not only did the 16 pop but one of the smaller ones must have done as well!

I know the sizes they want varies depending on whether it is a medicated or clomid cycle but normally for medicated 16mm is considered mature. They will grow 1-2mm a day.

best of luck!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

MarsMaiden said:


> Hi, I just wanted to let you know my story for some hope! On my fourth IUI cycle I had lots of follies on my CD10 scan with a couple at 14, a couple at 15 and one at 16. I was told to trigger the next day and IUI was the day after that. I am now pregnant with twins so not only did the 16 pop but one of the smaller ones must have done as well!
> 
> I know the sizes they want varies depending on whether it is a medicated or clomid cycle but normally for medicated 16mm is considered mature. They will grow 1-2mm a day.
> 
> best of luck!!

Thank you for sharing!!! That is VERY encouraging to hear!! I am so nervous about today. I want to be optimistic but it's so darn hard to be. I just gotta keep my head up and repeat "it's gonna happen, it's gonna happen".:thumbup: God I hope!


----------



## Tititimes2

MarsMaiden said:


> Hi, I just wanted to let you know my story for some hope! On my fourth IUI cycle I had lots of follies on my CD10 scan with a couple at 14, a couple at 15 and one at 16. I was told to trigger the next day and IUI was the day after that. I am now pregnant with twins so not only did the 16 pop but one of the smaller ones must have done as well!
> 
> I know the sizes they want varies depending on whether it is a medicated or clomid cycle but normally for medicated 16mm is considered mature. They will grow 1-2mm a day.
> 
> best of luck!!

Oh, what a great story! Twins! So wonderful, MarsMaiden. Thanks so much for sharing and giving us some hope. :flower: I am so looking for a little glimmer right now. Anxious as I approach what I hope is my O.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

OK, so I had my IUI yesterday. Before my IUI (2 hours prior) I had this intense pain on my left side. I am pretty sure it was ovulation pain (as I always get that pain when I have multiple follicles). 

Anyhow, my husband sperm count *washed* was 20 million. All the other Morph & Mot was very good as well.:thumbup: I got super excited:happydance: UNTIL they actually TRIED doing the IUI. The doctor had a VERY hard time finding my cervix/uterus opening. After about 20 minutes of poking and repostioning, she asked an Ultrasound Tech to help out. The ultrasound tech pushed down VERY hard with the wand and guided the doctor in. At first the Ultrasound tech goes "OK, I see you, youre in". Then the doc moves it around and asks "Am I in ok", then the ultrasound tech says "I saw you in before, I can't see you now, but I think you are ok". Then she injected the sperm. I even said "are you sure they are in there" she replied "ya, ya" I laid there for 10 minutes and was sent on my way.:cry::cry::cry:

I AM SOOOO SCARED SHE DIDN'T INJECT THE SPERM RIGHT. About an hour later I had a HUGE gush of fluid come out. I have heard that people experience this and supposedly it's not the sperm. There was some blood with it as well, but I expect blood after all the poking. I am so dissappointed. I have ZERO hope that this is gonna work.


----------



## Tititimes2

PCOSMomToOne said:


> OK, so I had my IUI yesterday. Before my IUI (2 hours prior) I had this intense pain on my left side. I am pretty sure it was ovulation pain (as I always get that pain when I have multiple follicles).
> 
> Anyhow, my husband sperm count *washed* was 20 million. All the other Morph & Mot was very good as well.:thumbup: I got super excited:happydance: UNTIL they actually TRIED doing the IUI. The doctor had a VERY hard time finding my cervix/uterus opening. After about 20 minutes of poking and repostioning, she asked an Ultrasound Tech to help out. The ultrasound tech pushed down VERY hard with the wand and guided the doctor in. At first the Ultrasound tech goes "OK, I see you, youre in". Then the doc moves it around and asks "Am I in ok", then the ultrasound tech says "I saw you in before, I can't see you now, but I think you are ok". Then she injected the sperm. I even said "are you sure they are in there" she replied "ya, ya" I laid there for 10 minutes and was sent on my way.:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I AM SOOOO SCARED SHE DIDN'T INJECT THE SPERM RIGHT. About an hour later I had a HUGE gush of fluid come out. I have heard that people experience this and supposedly it's not the sperm. There was some blood with it as well, but I expect blood after all the poking. I am so dissappointed. I have ZERO hope that this is gonna work.

Sorry, hon. That is really a disappointing experience but stay hopeful! I'm rooting for you.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Tititimes2 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> OK, so I had my IUI yesterday. Before my IUI (2 hours prior) I had this intense pain on my left side. I am pretty sure it was ovulation pain (as I always get that pain when I have multiple follicles).
> 
> Anyhow, my husband sperm count *washed* was 20 million. All the other Morph & Mot was very good as well.:thumbup: I got super excited:happydance: UNTIL they actually TRIED doing the IUI. The doctor had a VERY hard time finding my cervix/uterus opening. After about 20 minutes of poking and repostioning, she asked an Ultrasound Tech to help out. The ultrasound tech pushed down VERY hard with the wand and guided the doctor in. At first the Ultrasound tech goes "OK, I see you, youre in". Then the doc moves it around and asks "Am I in ok", then the ultrasound tech says "I saw you in before, I can't see you now, but I think you are ok". Then she injected the sperm. I even said "are you sure they are in there" she replied "ya, ya" I laid there for 10 minutes and was sent on my way.:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I AM SOOOO SCARED SHE DIDN'T INJECT THE SPERM RIGHT. About an hour later I had a HUGE gush of fluid come out. I have heard that people experience this and supposedly it's not the sperm. There was some blood with it as well, but I expect blood after all the poking. I am so dissappointed. I have ZERO hope that this is gonna work.
> 
> Sorry, hon. That is really a disappointing experience but stay hopeful! I'm rooting for you.Click to expand...

Thank you for your support!!!! I really do appreciate it!!!


----------

